# iPod case..?



## Majjic (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey guys, 

I have a 3g 20gb apple iPod..  ..and I was looking at getting a different case for it (i have the one it came with).

I know there are a lot of different cases out there.....

does anybody recommend a case or any, to buy!!  

or what to watch out for....i was looking for a one that i can change the songs, see the screen without taking the iPod out of the case??

anyhelp would be great, thanks a lot!


----------



## Majjic (Jan 13, 2005)

or any websites i can visit, when i decide to get one??


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Majjic said:


> or any websites i can visit, when i decide to get one??


http://www.iskin.com/store/I2shop_evo.tpl?cart=110559137594615&command=showcart&db=products01.db

Absolutely kick-ass cases. 

iSkin rocks!


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

iPod lounge is a great place to start as RtC said.

I gotta agree with Lars about the iSkin - very nice. I have one for my 2nd Gen.
http://www.iskin.com/

Another great place to check out is The iStore
http://www.theistore.com/3rdgenipods.html
________
Honda CR60


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

i'd go with something like an iskin. most of my friends that have ipods use an iskin and it protects very well.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

my fav
www.goincase.com


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I bought aniPod Armour - actually my wife bought me one for Christmas.

If you are looking for an indestructible case for the iPod, this is it. It is aluminum and is padded on the inside. The case flips open so you can get at your controls.

The only drawback that I have found so far is that I cannot connect my iTrip to the iPod while it is in the case because of the way the case is constructed.

Over all I like it and I would rate it an 8 out of 10 because of the iTrip issue.


----------



## Majjic (Jan 13, 2005)

ok thanks a lot guys....i will make my choice soon...

btw....does anybody know anygood stores in ontario that have....reasonable prices too!

thanks for your help


----------



## Majjic (Jan 13, 2005)

and whats the difference between a iSkin evo and iSkin evo2??

thanks


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

what about:
www.everythingipod.com


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

i just got one of these :

iShield II 

it's quite nice - although there's room in it for a 40G as well, so I put some of that computer foam wrapping underneath and it fits nice and snug now. It's probably bulkier than an iskin, but I just like the way it looks. aircraft aluminum! Oh, and shipping was a bit pricey . . .


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Question, do any of these cases (especially iSkin which I have had my eye on) allow one to dock the iPod without removing. I use the dock a lot, and wouldn't want to have to peel the case off every time I used it.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Carex,

I have a skin for my 4Gen iPod and yes it does have a cutout at the bottom for you to connect to the dock, no need to peel off the skin.

I can't remember for the life of me what the brand of skin I have on my iPod but I got it for $15 bucks at my local London Drugs.

I think most of the iPod skin manufacturers have taken into consideration the concerns of people wanting to attach their iPod to the dock and not having to peel the skin off every time.

I used to have an *iSkin* on my 1st Gen iPod and it worked great!


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Majjic said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a 3g 20gb apple iPod..  ..and I was looking at getting a different case for it (i have the one it came with).
> 
> ...


I recommend the iSkin... great product... retails for about $45-50... my co. sells them for $35 + Tx


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Majjic said:


> and whats the difference between a iSkin evo and iSkin evo2??
> 
> thanks


the evo2 I believe is for the 4th gen...


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

agent4321 said:


> Carex,
> 
> I have a skin for my 4Gen iPod and yes it does have a cutout at the bottom for you to connect to the dock, no need to peel off the skin.
> 
> ...


I've got a 4th gen ipod 20Gb... the iskin (that's an actual iSkin brand... not one of the knock off ones) that I have for it has a spot at the bottom for the conenctor... not sure if it works with a dock though... it also comes with a screen protector and belt click that can be removed quite easily....


----------



## blueangel2323 (Nov 20, 2004)

Radio Shack sells their own iPod skin for around $15 before taxes, and it's almost if not as good as the iSkin products.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

RicktheChemist said:


> The only issue with the iSkin, the screen protector that is included can scratch the front surface of the iPod a little bit if the screen protector moves around. I don't know if Ackowledge has fixed that problem since the Evo line of iSkins were released.
> 
> RtC


Checking out their website...they say that it is now a "New improved non-sliding ultra-clear screen protector" so it looks like they may have fixed it.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

the other difference is that the evo2 is only for click-wheel ipods...

note the evo2 doesn't have the 4 circular holes in it for the buttons.

My evo2 is great... I have the glo wassabi one... pretty cool... the screen protector doesn't appear to scratch the screen. It's strange, but it basically suctions on to it... very similar to the suction the of interior part of the belt clip.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

RicktheChemist said:


> Ahhh yes, it was changed for the new iPod also. I forgot about that important part
> 
> RtC


 :lmao:


----------



## Majjic (Jan 13, 2005)

blueangel2323 said:


> Radio Shack sells their own iPod skin for around $15 before taxes, and it's almost if not as good as the iSkin products.



haha radio shack...they know how to make a case...lol


----------



## J-F Desfossés (Oct 15, 2003)

*Marware did it for me !*

Well, we don't have enough info on what you use your iPod for.

I boutght a Marware ( http://www.marware.com ) Saturday, and am very happy with some minor irritants. First of all, I needed a case for:

1) Running outdoor in cold, sun, rain, snowstorm, and, yes, even summertime out in Montreal.

2) Training in Gym

3) Mountain biking training, and road biking through the streets (I dont use my car in the city, always my bike even in snowstorms (I live in Montreal)

4) Simply walking without using the original clip

5) connecting to iTrip and snug fitting it to a dollar store cell holder in the car (which works like a charm btw)

6) Does not look too fugly !

7) Allows me control of clickwheel most of the time (I understand that doing technical mountain biking is NOT the time to skip that Anne Murray album I put on there from my GF's playlist...Arrrrrgh....

8) Even allows me to go paddling with it (Not whitewater, but sea kayaking or lake canoeing through calm waters.

All right, so I found the Marware fit all those criterias. The case can be custom enough so I can have a secure, easy to access the controls, small enough case, and snug enough for running, biking, and whatever other sport without the cover, as long as it doesnt rain. If it does, or I need sturdy, just slap n the velcro cover, eh voila.

The bottom has rubber that snaps shut, so I have access to docking apparatus, but I find the workmanship a little off on that part. It works, but takes fidgetting. Mind you it's a minor irritant.

Otherwise, it,s small (without the cover plate, but the latter is reinforced and I am happy for it when it takes a shock !, not bad looking, and allows belts and comes with armband, at a decent cost too (25$ or so).

If I would have needed a less sturdy case, just to protect screen and such, iSkin perhaps would have been my choice. But it wasnt strong enough for me.

There you go !

Cheers !

JF

Forgot : I wish that the top part of the part around the iPod (Not the hard case) would cover the top part of the iPod a little better, and have rubber around the headphones that would make it a little tighter to the elements. This would also secure the headphones while in movement, thus preventing crap to get in there, and accidental disconnections, which happen a lot, albeit due to my rather unusual treatment of the iPod, fo which i am responsible. But, hey a wishlist is a wishlist !


----------



## Gunner (Sep 8, 2003)

Don't laugh at the Radio Shack one. I bought one and it does the job. Not great for heavy use but it sure makes handeling the iPod feel better. 

J-F Desfossés: I was looking into getting that case for the same reasons that you did. Where did you get it for $25?

Gunner


----------

